# CGV ray liner ts Universal LCD Touch Screen Remote Control wont work



## mell00 (Dec 10, 2012)

i have a CGV ray liner ts Universal LCD Touch Screen Remote Control and it wont work on anything i've tried all the codes and the search through the library and nothing is working it can control six things and i only want it for my tv, set top box, and dvd player.
i hope someone knows more than is the user manual (which i read hundred times)


----------

